# Drill Presses



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

A few year back I went looking for a new drill press. I looked at Sears at the 16 speed floor models and it was what i was looking for but at the time the price was a little more than I had to spend. (I know tools cost money) anyway my brother took me to Hoston Tx, to a tool warehouse were he buys a lot of supplies he uses in his business. They had a 16 speed that looked just like the Craftman at Sears for less than 1/2 the cost. The brand was Chin Shin (no dought from China), well I bought it and got it home and mounted it in my shop, works great. I took the owners manual to Sears to compare it to the Craftman and the only differance was the name plate and the belt housing is metal. Craftman has a plastic belt housing.

Is this what Sears is selling as Made in USA? 

Dont get me wrong, I try to buy American first, but I have some well built tools from over seas.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Last Time Ilooked only the Hand tools were marked as "Made in the USA" haven't seen that on any of the powertools in some time........


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah sad but true a lot of Sears stuff is not so tuff anymore - the Craftsman line that is.

Their ball and bearing with steel drawers are great, thou.
[BUT... $$$$$$$$$$$$$]


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Atleast the toolboxes are still made here (last I knew) by Waterloo


----------

